

Escaping VMware Workstation Through COM1 - eax_
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1sIYgqrytPK-CFWfqDntraA_Fwi2Ov-YBgMtl5hdrYd4/preview?sle=true#heading=h.825t0x3oq2oh

======
shthed
Having a printer and COM port available by default seems just as silly as a
virtual floppy drive :)

[http://www.vmware.com/security/advisories/VMSA-2015-0004.htm...](http://www.vmware.com/security/advisories/VMSA-2015-0004.html)

